# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Atlántica >  El río Tuela

## perdiguera

El río Tuela es un río que nace en España y desemboca en el Duero, en Portugal, aguas abajo de Tua.
Cuando estuve en Hermisende (Zamora) estuve bañándome en él y el sitio era encantador.
Os pongo unas fotos y un enlace que habla de dicho río, la presa, el puente y la localidad en dos mensajes. 

http://www.hermisende.com/rio.htm

----------


## perdiguera

http://www.hermisende.com/rio.htm

----------


## Los terrines

¡Qué sitio tan bonito!. Muchas gracias, perdiguera, por enseñarlo.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## ben-amar

Un lugar precioso para pasar el dia.
A los que no hemos podido ir a ningun sitio os tenemos a vosotros para conocer mas sitios bonitos.
Un abrazo

Por cierto, ¿puedes concretar un poco mas? ¿en que lugar de España nace?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ¿tal vez Almeria?  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

> Un lugar precioso para pasar el dia.
> A los que no hemos podido ir a ningun sitio os tenemos a vosotros para conocer mas sitios bonitos.
> Un abrazo
> 
> Por cierto, ¿puedes concretar un poco mas? ¿en que lugar de España nace?  ¿tal vez Almeria?


Querido Ángel:
Se nota que no has pinchado en el enlace de todas formas te lo copio.


_Tranquilas y trasparentes discurren las aguas del Tuela, a su paso por hermisende, es sin duda el río quien alimenta tierras y almas de este precioso valle conquistando los corazones de quienes lo contemplan. 
El Tuela en primavera


El Tuela nace en las Lagunas de La Hermita, confluyen en él varios afluentes hasta llegar a Hermisende, tramo en el que conserva un generoso caudal. 

Discurre por España unos 50 km, sirviendo de frontera Luso-Española a lo largo de 3 km, confluye en Portugal con el río Rabaçal y pasa a llamarse Tua en tierras lusas, desembocando finalmente en el Duero.

Posee una zona de baño y una presa construida a tal efecto, su acceso desde Hermisende comprende apenas 1 km bajando por la carretera. Es el verano sin duda quien nos invita a bañarnos en sus aguas cristialinas.

Río truchero por excelencia, es conocido por los aficionados a la pesca, también las bogas, los escayos y en menor medida las anguilas viven es sus aguas. Sin duda es la mano furtiva del hombre la que impide la repoblación de todas sus especies. 

Otro río de Hermisende
El río de la Gamoneda (sierra donde nace), llamado río pequeño, confluye con el Tuela antes de llegar a Portugal y aunque menos caudaloso, constituye para Hermisende una importante fuente de agua para sus campos._

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdi que sitio más agradable, parece el pricipio del paraiso. Yo cuando era chico iba a bañarme con mi familia a un sitio parecido un poco más seco porque esto es la provicia de Sevilla. Me lo pasaba mejor que si estuviera en Marbella, tirando piedras, saltando, haciendo un poco el cafre con mis primos, comiendo tortilla de patatas, una maravilla.

----------


## ben-amar

Es cierto, viendo las fotos, no habia visto el enlace. 
Gracias

----------


## ARAGORM

Precioso sitio perdiguera, ese agua tenía que estar fresquita, gracias por enseñarlo.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya sitio para pasar una buena tarde como la que pasamos nosotros en el Huesna.
Un agua muy clarita, tranquila y fría que tenía que estar.

----------


## perdiguera

Realmente estaría a unos 18-20 grados.

----------


## FEDE

> Realmente estaría a unos 18-20 grados.


La temperatura perfecta para pegarse un buen refrigerio.

Tocayo el sitio es precioso y esas aguas cristalinas a bien seguro invitaban a bañarse, muchas gracias por las fotos.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------

